# "is this an act of war, gentlemen? Problem?"



## PerveeSage (Jun 14, 2011)

> LulzSec hackers infiltrated the U.S. Senate and various other websites, adding to a slew of recent highly publicized attacks against governments and corporations.
> 
> "We don't like the U.S. government very much," LulzSec wrote on the site. "This is a small, just-for-kicks release of some internal data from Senate.gov -- is this an act of war, gentlemen? Problem?"
> 
> ...





Ok, so it must be someone on NF. Fess up, who did it?


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 14, 2011)

> "We don't like the U.S. government very much," LulzSec wrote on the site. "This is a small, just-for-kicks release of some internal data from Senate.gov -- is this an act of war, gentlemen? Problem?"


I wonder how many of these kids depend on the U.S. government for protection and employment.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah I've seen some of their stuff LulzSec is a Trolly hacking company, but is arresting Anonymous members actually useful? not all of them are doing it, most are just public trolls.


----------



## Iovan (Jun 14, 2011)

Everyone's heroes...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 14, 2011)

Iovan said:


> Everyone's heroes...



gonna take government corruption down to zero


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Jun 14, 2011)

I honestly don't care what their aim is. :| Hacking is disruptive, and honestly, it terrifies me to think that these days people can do so much damage sitting on their asses in front of a computer screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

We gotta find these fat nerds and lynch them.



Let's go out looking for people who look like hackers and get 'em!


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 14, 2011)

Im pretty sure most of us would find it a more high quality entertainment when we see the guys arrested.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 14, 2011)

Enjoy being branded as traitor and tried as such. 

Better hacker than them were found by the FBI the moment they breached into government server.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2011)

> is this an act of war, gentlemen? _*Problem?*_"






_And so it begins..._ 

...RELEASE THE LONGCAT!


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Jun 14, 2011)

apparantly they also hacked the servers for many gaming companies. Eve Online and League of Legends were hit with a ddos


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2011)

The entertainment has worn incredibly thin.

I cannot wait for these guys to get arrested.


----------



## Gextiv (Jun 14, 2011)

AlphabetSoup said:


> apparantly they also hacked the servers for many gaming companies. Eve Online and League of Legends were hit with a ddos



Why Leagues of Legends. Why must they fuck with such a great game, man.. Lync them! Lync!!!

Next thing you know they'll start messing around with the greatest and goodest thing on the internet:Newegg.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2011)

AlphabetSoup said:


> apparantly they also hacked the servers for many gaming companies. Eve Online and League of Legends were hit with a ddos




Ugh... just two weeks before the release of the Incarna expansion for EVE. Don't do this to me now.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> _And so it begins..._
> 
> ...RELEASE THE LONGCAT!



LOL 

Longcat on senate.gov, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Gextiv (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup. Leagues of legends is down due to ddos. Sons of btiches.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 14, 2011)

Many of them might depend on alot of US government, unless they are all illegals. Maybe they should research a little more about the good side of the government, they can't really fight whats wrong with it because the majority of it's problems help sustain the benefits.

I feel old saying it like this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 14, 2011)

As the article stated, they weren't even able to obtain any relevant or sensitive information, they are showboating and the possible consequences just aren't worth it. I do hope they get caught or they grow up, this is really getting old.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2011)

Catch a few and waterboard them, ask them do they feel like they're in a war yet. Either that or lock some of them in Gitmo, they want to play war we'll show them how unrealistic Call of Duty is.



Seto Kaiba said:


> As the article stated, they weren't even able  to obtain any relevant or sensitive information, they are showboating  and the possible consequences just aren't worth it. I do hope they get  caught or they grow up, this is really getting old.



CNN reports they could have changed the site or messed with vital other sites through it.


----------



## UX7 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder what are their capabilities are  Until they hack a Russian or Chinese government I won't be a happy panda


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 14, 2011)

> Spokespeople for the Senate say LulzSec didn't take any sensitive  information, as they could not reach beyond an internal firewall.


BREAK IT!!!!  THE FIREWALL!!


Anyway this should prove amusing.  Lets see if they stand by there words.


----------



## thekingisback (Jun 14, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> BREAK IT!!!!  THE FIREWALL!!
> 
> 
> Anyway this should prove amusing.  Lets see if they stand by there words.


Probably not.  I still have hopes tho.


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 14, 2011)

It's funny how these heroes only target the U.S. government and not China, North Korea, Iran...you know, governments that actually oppress their citizens.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 14, 2011)

That's because they'd lose horribly cotaez.

Why fight a battle you know you can't win when there are plenty of ones you can, only to find out you screwed yourself over in the process anyway?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> That's because they'd lose horribly cotaez.
> 
> Why fight a battle you know you can't win when there are plenty of ones you can, only to find out you screwed yourself over in the process anyway?



Words of great wisdom.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> Many of them might depend on alot of US government, unless they are all illegals. Maybe they should research a little more about the good side of the government, they can't really fight whats wrong with it because the majority of it's problems help sustain the benefits.
> 
> I feel old saying it like this.


Who says they are american?


----------



## Berserk (Jun 14, 2011)

What's funny is that these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't go after Russia.  Man, the retaliation would be beautiful.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 14, 2011)

Let's rock and ride.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Who says they are american?



Thats why I said they could be illegals but you never gotten to that part yet....
and that was half of the first sentence.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 14, 2011)

I think this may promote my theory that hackers have a master checklist now of targets.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 14, 2011)

> Spokespeople for the Senate say LulzSec didn't take any sensitive information, as they could not reach beyond an internal firewall.



I doubt anyone in the Senate knows what a firewall, is.

Lulzsec -- stealing game source code to mod games for their own personal use?


----------



## Berserk (Jun 14, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I doubt anyone in the Senate knows what a firewall, is.
> 
> Lulzsec -- stealing game source code to mod games for their own personal use?



dat unneeded comma.

Nah, I don't think they're smart enough to do that.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2011)

I laughed through out the entire article. Lulzsec vs. US Senate..wow .

I think CNN called them by another name.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 14, 2011)

These hackers must really have some balls of steel to be doing this.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 14, 2011)

Berserk said:


> dat unneeded comma.
> 
> Nah, I don't think they're smart enough to do that.




They're stealing source code from the producers of games they like.  

They'll be able to make their own versions of popular games.  

They're not the first to do this.  Lots of people steal source code they intend to modify for their own personal use.  Its a hell of a lot easier than decompiling or reverse engineering it.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 14, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> It's funny how these heroes only target the U.S. government and not China, North Korea, Iran...you know, governments that actually oppress their citizens.



Same thoughts, it's just to be little proletarian heroic trolls; I noticed lately that they've been making some wild hacking threats, from NATO to Bernake, then Sony, etc. it's like they're goddamn roid raging. And the funny thing is that none of this is appearing on /b/, like the last few protests they've actually decided to push.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

The prophecy is being fulfilled.

Catnarok will soon commence.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

These are the worst kind of people. At least anon masks their faggotry behind a cloak of social consciousness. These pricks just do it to be assholes and I wish they would rot.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 14, 2011)

They may be being assholes but they raise a good point ya know.


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2011)

Can the government arrest these cats already seriously


----------



## Nakor (Jun 15, 2011)

If they are American citizens and they were caught, the US gov would be smart to defer their long jail sentence in exchange for working for the US gov. If they are caught illegally hacking again, then throw them in jail for even longer. I'm assuming they are mentally stable.

Kinda like Catch Me if You Can.


----------



## Iovan (Jun 15, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> They may be being assholes but they raise a good point ya know.



What point is that? Government is bad? Is that really some new ground they are breaking?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> They may be being assholes but they raise a good point ya know.



No they don't.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2011)

They don't?

I think knowing whether or not the government will act upon it's words is something amusing to know.  I suppose a good point should be changed to more of an amusing point.


----------



## Iovan (Jun 15, 2011)

It's easy to spout pseudo-political heroism to justify yourself. You can find a bone to pick with nearly anything you decide to target. It doesn't change the fact that they are no better (and in some cases worse) than those they attack.

Truthfully I think their entire point is just to piss a bunch of people off. Getting people to side with them is part of their game. Then they will piss those people off with their next targets. They don't actually have a goal or point they are trying to make. I'm pretty sure they are laughing at both sides of these arguments.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I wonder how many of these kids depend on the U.S. government for protection and employment.



My bet? This is the government building up excuses to oppress cyber-comunity
Yes I'm calling conspiracy theory. 


TIN FOIL HAT WHERE ARST THOU?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> They don't?
> 
> I think knowing whether or not the government will act upon it's words is something amusing to know.  I suppose a good point should be changed to more of an amusing point.



It's not a point at all. They know their limits, and they wouldn't dare push them. If they mess with the wrong person or the wrong group, they will get caught and the consequences are gonna be severe. Certainly not worth it for their grandstanding. When the right person or group wishes it to be so, there is no such thing as anonymity on the net, even behind proxies or whatever.

They don't have a point anyways, they are slowly becoming cyber-terrorists. It's hilarious to have people support this group when they've shown willing to steal consumer's information and publicly post it and even sell it for profit. They don't care about getting a message of social justice, they don't care about you, they don't care about the little man. They are just a bunch of selfish assholes like the people they hypocritically criticize.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm watching this from the "It's going to fail and probably catastrophically" angle.  If the government doesn't really respond this may embolden other idiots to go ahead and do something else that may get them caught.   If they do respond with force then watching this fiasco would be interesting.  That is the "point" I speak of, either way they eventually lose.

I realize what they have become and that as a whole they are going in a bad direction, you'd have to be blind not to see that one.

EDIT:  This is one of those things that made sense in my head but now that I look at it makes none.  I really need to think my posts out before I type them sometimes.


----------



## Thor (Jun 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> My bet? This is the government building up excuses to oppress cyber-comunity
> Yes I'm calling conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> TIN FOIL HAT WHERE ARST THOU?



Agreed. This will lead to cyber police very soon.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha. They're in your internet, screwing up your governments. I wouldn't be surprised if this was just a CIA operation to justify stronger web controls.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

When did this become the tinfoil hat thread?

I thought we were discussing a group of douchebags not a mysterious government plot to take away our innanetz.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> When did this become the tinfoil hat thread?
> 
> I thought we were discussing a group of douchebags not a mysterious government plot to take away our innanetz.



Tinfoil hat my foot. Based on the things the CIA has done/considered in the past (Operation Mongoose, Operation Mockingbird, Operation Northwoods), the only people that need to put on tinfoil hats are the ones deluded into thinking that the government wouldn't even look into it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> Thats why I said they could be illegals but you never gotten to that part yet....
> and that was half of the first sentence.


Ok, who says they are in america?


----------



## impersonal (Jun 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Catch a few and waterboard them, ask them do they feel like they're in a war yet. Either that or lock some of them in Gitmo, they want to play war we'll show them how unrealistic Call of Duty is.


I don't think either of this is necessary (in particular the torture part). There are civil laws that can deal with this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 15, 2011)

Tin foil hats, come get your tin foil hats! One size fits all! There is no conspiracy that cannot be unraveled when you wear one of these patented tin foil hats!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I don't think either of this is necessary (in particular the torture part). There are civil laws that can deal with this.


They wanted to play war, play back. Hook car batteries to their nipples.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 15, 2011)

They aren't stopping at all; you should really read their Twitter account. Today, they've been "creating insane lulz" with a "phone redirection hive" (like a phone DDoS?) by overloading customer support centers and such with hundreds of calls per minute ... so far it's been magnets.com customer support (because "we called them and they wouldn't tell us how magnets worked"), WoW customer support, the FBI center in Detroit, and more.

They are operating purely for lulz and not some "noble cause" or ethics — DaL33T wrote to them that "You've released tons personal information out of boredom. I wonder what those people are thinking of doing to you," which garnered a response of "I could count how many fucks I give with my fingers if you blew both my hands off with your Natural d20 incompetence. Savyy?"



> The magnets.com customer support center is going insane... can you hear all those phones ringing at once? Why is that happening? *trollface*





> Call into 614-LULZSEC and pick a target and we'll obliterate it. Nobody wants to mess with The Lulz Cannon - take aim for us, twitter.





> Now accepting calls from true lulz fans - let's all laugh together at butthurt gamers. 614-LULZSEC, accepting as many as we can, let's roll.





> All of our DDoS attacks = requests by random callers, our personal hacks = lulzsecurity.com/releases/





> Our number literally has anywhere between 5-20 people ringing it every single second. We can forward it anywhere in the world. Suggestions?





> FBI in Detroit just got hundreds of calls. That woman was mad.





> A media outlet was kind enough to record our two voicemail messages: youtube.com/watch?v=3doUCaaUp5k


----------



## UX7 (Jun 15, 2011)

CIA page was taken down  They are poking the Dragon if you ask me  Shitz is gonna get real if they don't stop and it will affetc us all with stupid cyber policy


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2011)

I really hope they curb themselves soon.  The last thing we need are cyber police or shit like that online.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah that's what dumbasses like this this do, and people champion and cheer them on for being stupid and then we all suffer.


----------



## Xion (Jun 15, 2011)

If you're stupid enough to get caught, you can hardly call yourself a hacker.


----------



## Psycho (Jun 15, 2011)

UX7 said:


> I wonder what are their capabilities are  Until they hack a Russian or Chinese government I won't be a happy panda



if they threatened t odo so, putin would say something like: "go ahead, hack our servers, i want you to hack our servers" and than he would personally chase them down and suspend them by the kidneys in front of each other so they can watch as their partners slowly bleed to death


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2011)

Ya know I used to be on their side but now they are *really*  irritating the shit out of me. Especially, when  motherfuckers like these are FUCKIN with my PSN.


----------

